# Hi from a new member with a "mini" pig



## minipig (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I just found this website and am happy to see all the discussions. We have just entered the pet pig world, with a "micro mini" pig named Coccolino who is nearly seven weeks old. We have had him for almost three weeks and it has definitely been tougher than we thought to get him adjusted to being with us but he is finally coming around. He is now very sweet with me, though not quite as interested in interaction with our three year old daughter and one year old son.

I started a blog on what it's like to raise a mini pig as a pet, mostly because I was looking for something similar when we were considering getting a pig and couldn't find an impartial blog by someone who had one as a pet, just blogs by breeders. You can see pics of the little guy here: http://myminipetpig.com/?page_id=54

I look forward to getting involved in all the discussions!

~ Katie


----------



## Harbisgirl (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome!

I don't have any piggys (yet). So I will be watching this with interest  What breed is your 'micro mini' pig exactly? I hear alot of conflicting opinions, so I'm curious. And dude...where's the pictures? You can't tease us with claims of a micro-mini critter and not post a picture!


----------



## minipig (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks! I think since you posted on my blog you found the picture page I included in the previous post  

If not, here it is: http://myminipetpig.com/?page_id=54 I update this often enough so we can all see how big he gets! They do grow for about three years, though.

As for the breed, "micro mini" refers to the supposed size. They are all essentially variations of the potbelly pig. It is definitely a bit controversial so who knows. All I know is that we accepted him into our family knowing he may well get to weigh more than my husband!



			
				Harbisgirl said:
			
		

> Welcome!
> 
> I don't have any piggys (yet). So I will be watching this with interest  What breed is your 'micro mini' pig exactly? I hear alot of conflicting opinions, so I'm curious. And dude...where's the pictures? You can't tease us with claims of a micro-mini critter and not post a picture!


----------



## elevan (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome to BYH!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 26, 2012)

minipig!


----------



## Harbisgirl (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes, I found it  Those pictures and videos are absolutely precious. I am in love with that little wagging tail. I made my DH watch all the little videos again with me.


----------



## minipig (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome, everyone!

Harbisgirl, thanks so much  As per your request, I got a video of Coccolino giving a kiss. I just have to post it. I will let you know when I do! And yes, his wagging tail is adorable. Whenever he hears my voice, it starts and doesn't stop!



			
				Harbisgirl said:
			
		

> Yes, I found it  Those pictures and videos are absolutely precious. I am in love with that little wagging tail. I made my DH watch all the little videos again with me.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jul 26, 2012)

> All I know is that we accepted him into our family knowing he may well get to weigh more than my husband!


HUH? I thought mini pigs were just that - mini? Unless you overfeed it, surely it should stay small otherwise why would it be called mini? 

Just curious - know nothing of "mini" pigs!

Liz


----------



## minipig (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Cornish Heritage,

Well, I'm hoping he will stay mini! It is very controversial though and also very conflicting whether a real mini pig does exist since they are still a variation of the potbelly. Some people say it isn't natural for a pig to stay so small and they are not being fed enough. I'm just going by what my vet says for his health and we will see what happens!

Katie



			
				Cornish Heritage said:
			
		

> > All I know is that we accepted him into our family knowing he may well get to weigh more than my husband!
> 
> 
> HUH? I thought mini pigs were just that - mini? Unless you overfeed it, surely it should stay small otherwise why would it be called mini?
> ...


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Katie, 

IMO there is a complete difference between a well fed pig than a starved one. Our Large Blacks for example are supposed to mature to anywhere from 350 to 600lbs. SO if you did not feed a LB piglet enough food it would still grow but look like a skeleton & would never classify as a mini pig. In fact you would probably kill it. On the other hand I have heard folks boast how big their pigs are when in fact they are just FAT & that is totally different from being well muscled. Our Large Blacks only get 3-4lbs of grain a day plus they are on pasture/hay so not a huge amount. 

SO with your pig, genetics will play a huge part. Just like dogs. If you purchase a Chihuahua you are not going to expect if to grow to the size of a German Shepherd. If you fed the Chihuahua the same amount as you fed the GS you would end up with one fat Chihuahua. Chances are your pig will grow to the size of its parents unless he was the runt & then he may stay smaller. 

I'm sure you will continue to enjoy him regardless. Just keep him in good shape, plenty of exercise & do not let him get overweight. He will live a much more healthy & long life. 

Liz


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 26, 2012)

Welcome to BYHs!  As far as the question of "mini-pigs", you are correct in saying that they are all just a variation of the Vietnamese PBP.  They are called "mini-pigs" not because they are the so-called teacup size, but because they truly are miniature compared with the traditional farm hogs.  

Lots of breeders advertise as having pigs that will not get more than 10-16 lbs at maturity.  This could be true, but people need to realise that these pigs, while staying small, have organs that continue to grow to normal size---too big for the pig's body.  This can cause a much shorter life-expectancy and all kinds of medical problems.

I love my PBPs and am not concerned about how large or small they are.  I mainly concentrate on raising healthy, happy pigs.  The thing you need to watch for is that yours does not become overweight, as it is hard to get their weight back down.  I hope your pig brings you many years of joy!


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 26, 2012)

Katie, just looked at pics of your little guy----he's very tiny!  Have you come across this website pigs4ever.com?  I have gotten SO much great information about Pot Belly Pigs from there.  My pigs are all living outdoors, but my boar, Bugsy, is the sweetest thing ever!  All of them are so funny and have such different personalities----I love them all.

Oh, thought I'd share a picture of my other boar, Nigel.  He started out as someone's housepet, but things just didn't work out----he seems very happy here.


----------



## minipig (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Liz and drdoolittle,

Thanks so much for the reply and advice.

His parents are supposedly only around 20 pounds and Cocco is the runt of the litter so I can't expect him to get to 100, though you never know, especially with my three year old "accidentally" knocking over her bowl full of grapes! My concern is exactly as you both mentioned: that we don't overfeed him. Obviously he's a pig and always wants to eat so sometimes it's hard to know if he is really hungry or just being...a pig...but I really just want to make sure he is healthy, not over- or underweight. 

drdoolittle, Nigel is absolutely adorable! How big is he? How old? Do all your pigs live together inside and get along? I have seen that website and it is so helpful. 

Thanks again,
Katie


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 27, 2012)

My pigs all live outside.  Right now, Nigel is in a pen with one of my sows, Marilyn.  He is about 7 mos. old and around 20 lbs. and probably 14 inches tall.  He may not get as big as my other boar, because the people I got him from had been feeding him nothing but dogfood and he was a little on the skinny side.

My other boar, Bugsy is in a pen by himself right now because he had a sore foot/leg and a bite on his tail that needed to heal.  He will be going back in with my other sow, Angel tomorrow.  

I also have 3 castrated males (piglets born in May from Marilyn and Bugsy) and a female piglet (born May 1st from Angel and Bugsy) in a pen together.  I think pigs are happiest when living with other pigs outside-----but I also think they can be happy living inside with people if taken care of properly.

I think you are right about Cocco----he probably won't get that big.  I only feed my adults (unless pregnant or nursing) 2 cups of mini-pig food 2x a day.  They are not at all skinny.  I sometimes give them treats, but only fruits or vegetables in small quantities no more than once a week.  VERY occasionally I will go soft and split a cinnamon roll between them all-----they LOVE that!


----------



## minipig (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh sorry, you did say they live outdoors but I misread that. You have quite the bunch  It must be a lot of fun to have so many. My sister got a pig at the same time I did so we get them together to play pretty much every day but for the most part he is inside with us and brought out to his little gated area with a "pighouse." He doesn't seem to like that and always just waits for me to bring him back in, maybe because he doesn't like to be out there alone. He is really only out for ten or so minutes because I see him waiting and feel guilty!

I need to stop spoiling him because I love when he gently nibbles on my finger to get a lick of cream cheese or yogurt. It's only a lick but I know they add up. He loves fruits, veggies not so much. We are working on that though


----------



## minipig (Aug 1, 2012)

OK, finally got some cute footage of his piggy kisses! Here is the link: http://myminipetpig.com/?p=86 



			
				minipig said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome, everyone!
> 
> Harbisgirl, thanks so much  As per your request, I got a video of Coccolino giving a kiss. I just have to post it. I will let you know when I do! And yes, his wagging tail is adorable. Whenever he hears my voice, it starts and doesn't stop!
> 
> ...


----------

